# Finding a Reputable Breeder



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

How can I search for a reputable breeder without finding puppies that are listing for $1500 and up!? I can't post on CL because I get flagged (I got mad) I said "Why did you flag my post? What gives you the right to decide what kind of dog I bring into my home?" Then I get people telling me to go to shelters...Can't go get an animal (especially a APBT) from a shelter with 2 young children and 2 other APBTs in the house AND cats...So the shelter's out...:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

alphamum82 said:


> How can I search for a reputable breeder without finding puppies that are listing for $1500 and up!? I can't post on CL because I get flagged (I got mad) I said "Why did you flag my post? What gives you the right to decide what kind of dog I bring into my home?" Then I get people telling me to go to shelters...Can't go get an animal (especially a APBT) from a shelter with 2 young children and 2 other APBTs in the house AND cats...So the shelter's out...:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


it sounds like a far shot.. but i have seen some people use kijiji classifieds.. of course, you have to filter out the bybs but some of those posts are actually going to be from reputable breeders..


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks!! =) I've never heard of that site.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

alphamum82 said:


> Thanks!! =) I've never heard of that site.


go search a few and tell me how you did...


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, I went there, went to Pittsburgh because that's closest to me. Went into dogs,puppies, and searched "Blue Pit Bull Puppies" Then searched "Blue Pit Bull" Then searched "Blue Pitbull" and got results for each search. =) We'll see how things work out!


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

alphamum82 said:


> How can I search for a reputable breeder without finding puppies that are listing for $1500 and up!? I can't post on CL because I get flagged (I got mad) I said "Why did you flag my post? What gives you the right to decide what kind of dog I bring into my home?" Then I get people telling me to go to shelters...Can't go get an animal (especially a APBT) from a shelter with 2 young children and 2 other APBTs in the house AND cats...So the shelter's out...:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


I dont understand the question. You are looking for a purebred APBT and thats why the shelter is out? Or b/c you already have two dogs?

Best way to find a rep. breeder is go to shows.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes a purebred is what we're looking for and because we already have two purebreds, they are not only telling us no but giving us lots of hassle for already having two, especially since "you have two children that you need to worry about!" I've never been to a show and would have no idea where to go but boy oh boy I'd love to!!!


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

what about the breeder you got your 2 from?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

alphamum82 said:


> Yes a purebred is what we're looking for and because we already have two purebreds, they are not only telling us no but giving us lots of hassle for already having two, especially since "you have two children that you need to worry about!" I've never been to a show and would have no idea where to go but boy oh boy I'd love to!!!


i think when searching for a purebred, the pound is not an option. I respect and admire anyone who takes on a rescue, but there is NO way to tell if they are purebred. You can see peds, you can see bloodlines, and there is no guarantee on the temperament of the dog. :goodpost:


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

My two were rescues from iggits planning on throwing their dogs in the pound and I know the fate Pit Bulls receive in there...Especially around here. Aries is...poor thing...Needs a lot of work. China's terrific, just DA around strange dogs. I'm just not sure where to find a breeder around here that isn't going to charge me an arm and a leg. =) I like my extremities.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

You can always wait until someone on the forum in your area plans a litter, and pm them about the potential availability of pups, at least that way you know where they are coming from.


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

ok, totally unrelated question that I feel dumb for asking, but what is a BYB? I see it a lot and can't figure it out ::roll::


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If you look thru Kiji long enough 1 in 15 end up being nicely bred dogs it seems. Just look thru the dog section. Smaller breeders that aren't going to charge and arm and a leg are hard to find online cause alot don't breed enough to bother with a website. So digging thru classifieds of what they have left is usually what it comes down to.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

sarie0417 said:


> ok, totally unrelated question that I feel dumb for asking, but what is a BYB? I see it a lot and can't figure it out ::roll::


BYB is a back yard breeder.

to many it has different terms of what makes a back yard breeder.

My opinion is a breeder who has no care of what they are producing they are just breeding two dogs together regardless of overall health and what the pair will produce and breed standard. Mainly looking to turn over a quick buck and make some money off of a litter. They are usually uneducated about the breed and proper breeding practices. BYB are not limited to people who breed dogs with no papers, Breeders of papered dogs and many large show kennels I have considered nothing but BYBs .


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> BYB is a back yard breeder.
> 
> to many it has different terms of what makes a back yard breeder.
> 
> My opinion is a breeder who has no care of what they are producing they are just breeding two dogs together regardless of overall health and what the pair will produce and breed standard. Mainly looking to turn over a quick buck and make some money off of a litter. They are usually uneducated about the breed and proper breeding practices. BYB are not limited to people who breed dogs with no papers, Breeders of papered dogs and many large show kennels I have considered nothing but BYBs .


well i knew this, but good post. nice information :goodpost:


----------



## 619luv (May 1, 2009)

Ive actually been looking for a pitbull lately, and when I look for, in particular, puppies, it seems as if almost everyone on classifieds are BYBs. when i look at kennels the price of a pup is more than what i expect. i cant say they are expensive and i cant complain about their prices, because people can spend whatever they want on a pet, in my opinion. i know it sounds stupid but thats just how i think lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

kennels have all price ranges for pups... perhaps you jsut having serached enough of them. you can most likely find a good breeder in your area so you wont have to ship for a decent price i.e. $500


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

May i also add this cross post by sadieblues to help you out...

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/13417-dog-breeding-today.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/13410-seven-stage-apprenticeship-breeders.html

You should read both of those before considering anyone a reputable breeder. Also something to consider is you have two dogs already and you want to bring a "pure bread APBT" into your home. The chances of the dog having DA are pretty high. Could make for alot of crate n rotate.

BTW what area are you in maybe another member on here could help.


----------



## 619luv (May 1, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> May i also add this cross post by sadieblues to help you out...
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/13417-dog-breeding-today.html
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I actually dont have any dogs right now, i think you may be referring to another user in this thread. but anyways I am in San Diego.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

i was reffering to the Original Poster in the 2nd post.... to you in the first. California has MANY fine breeders .... there is a very nice colby breeder i like in LA actually with very reasonable prices. Those are very typical of our breed. Unless you were looking for a bully type breeder.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

619luv said:


> Ive actually been looking for a pitbull lately, and when I look for, in particular, puppies, it seems as if almost everyone on classifieds are BYBs. when i look at kennels the price of a pup is more than what i expect. i cant say they are expensive and i cant complain about their prices, because people can spend whatever they want on a pet, in my opinion. i know it sounds stupid but thats just how i think lol


Ca can be very hard to find good breeders of quality dogs. Most everything "pitbull" is American bully ( most not well breed) . There are quite a few shows coming up in CA that might be able to set you up with a proper breeder. The prices are outrageous in this area, but it works for people who want a more true to standard type dog because they are priced very affordable due to sadly the American Bully begin the better seller in CA. $350-$500 you can find nice dogs, just gotta wait for them..


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Alphamum.. have you maybe considered talking to some of our breeders here on the board? Are you looking for just a pet, or a conformation dog, working dog, etc? I'm sure someone on here would have a purebred available and just might be able to negotiate a suitable price that works for both your family and theirs, depending on what you're looking for. Good luck, though, and keep us posted!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I just typed in Ohio/ APBT... into google.... plenty of good working/ show breeders came up LOL... i dont liek kijijijijiji or pet finder or craigslist much... id rather do the foot work myself.


----------



## 619luv (May 1, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I just typed in Ohio/ APBT... into google.... plenty of good working/ show breeders came up LOL... i dont liek kijijijijiji or pet finder or craigslist much... id rather do the foot work myself.


I actually looked into those type of classified ads. IMO it seems kind of sketchy because one minute youre looking at an ad of what can be well bred pitbulls, then another minute youre looking at an ad that is obviously of a BYB. What I am trying to do is to develop an eye for BYBs, and an eye for well bred puppies. Ive read somewhere that there can be well bred pitbulls on these kinds of ads, but it seems kind of difficult to distinguish ones who are of reputable breeders, and those who are of BYBs. I guess you just have to pay them a visit, if it comes down to it. Or maybe im still a rookie.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

there is a difference between good looking dogs.... and well bred pit bulls.... make no mistake. To truely determine if you have a well bred dog you must know the bloodline the ancestors and the parents... inside n out if possible. You cant tell anything from pictures ...appearance is not a good judge of an APBT. They vary too much in shape n size to tell what a dog can do from a picture. Buying from a reputable breeder with a solid bloodline and years of experience and lots of knowledge is the best way to go... they will help you along with questions or problems. These breeders dont post up adds on sites... there dogs have waiting lists. The wait is well worth it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> These breeders dont post up adds on sites... there dogs have waiting lists. The wait is well worth it.


Hey man Lil Momma has an ad out! ( not on craigslist) lol... Sometimes even good breeders get one that gets left behind..... But I do have to agree most breeders advertising their entire litter on free sites and in newspapers, are just bybs trying to peddle off their litter.

IMO using there is nothing wrong with using ad sites or the newspaper, it is still just a way of putting breeders and owners together, IMO no different than a breeder having a website. On the breeders side you have to sort thru alot more trash but you can find great people out there. 2 of the best owners I have found where from KIJI and Laura got Nevaeh off a free pup w/spay ad I posted on Craigs list.

With a buyer its the same way, you have to sort thru and find what you are looking for, due to the fact that alot of bybs also take advantage of these sites. My first tip of a byb is they have the whole litter posted, pics 2-5 days old and taking deposits for pics now based on color. No mention of bloodlines or pedigree. Selling points are head size, color, weight. No mention of working or showing ability, no mention of any socialization or training before the pups leave. These may not all be mentioned in the ads but when you contact a breeder they should be able to tell you what lines they are breeding and why. What there goal and point is in producing this litter. What basic training and manners the pups come with. Usually a 15 min chat can clear up if they have any idea what they are doing or breeding.

But like I said you can at times find people who have one or two pups left ( for whatever reason) and are just trying to find good owners.

However finding a good breeders website is much faster and reliable. 
But not all breeders have websites. So they advertise different ways.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I have an add or craigslist too.... It's for an entirely different purpose though.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I have an add or craigslist too.... It's for an entirely different purpose though.


Stay out of the personals Dan.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I think the OP cannot consider rescues from a shelter because a lot of shelters list pits as not good for homes with kids, other dogs, or other pets. 

Look up pit bulls on petfinder and you see a lot of this. It's unfortunate since they are severely limiting the amount of homes they allow these dogs to go to.


----------



## 619luv (May 1, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Stay out of the personals Dan.


LOL massages anyone??


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

only if your a bbbw.... And the ending is happy.


----------



## 619luv (May 1, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> only if your a bbbw.... And the ending is happy.


sorry. Im not and sorry I dont do that kind of thing LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> only if your a bbbw.... And the ending is happy.


bbbw Big Bearded bald woman lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

You know it holly!!! Big bearded bald women need lovin too!! Lmfao!! Bald is beautiful


----------

